
A Hospital Giant Discovers That Collecting Debt Pays Better Than Curing Ills - lnguyen
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2017-12-18/a-hospital-giant-discovers-that-collecting-debt-pays-better-than-curing-ills
======
SQL2219
[https://www.ripmedicaldebt.org/](https://www.ripmedicaldebt.org/)

